
Ask HN: Scala or Go – Job, Salary, Opportunity in Long Run? - bootcat
What would be a good investment to make ? Especially for people who speak C, C variants and dialects, like for example Javascript or Java.
======
le-mark
Definitely not scala. Scala hype peaked some years ago, and although there may
be a few apps or libraries around (ie gatling load test framework) I don't
have the sense it's being used much today (scala users will correct me below).
Go has also had a lot of hype but it's also being used for a lot of open
source projects nowadays. I personally am betting on go.

~~~
blimey74
Err what about Akka?

